# 2006 Nissan Altima Airbag light.



## AH 970 (Sep 9, 2019)

I have a '06 nissan with the airbag light on. the car was in an accident that deployed the steering wheel airbag. i have replaced the airbag, front impact sensor, and the airbag control module in the center console. all of the parts were off of a Nissan of the same year, so nothing aftermarket. when i tried the key trick to put it into diagnostic mode, it blinks one time slow, and 3 times fast, and it never goes off. i was hoping someone could give me some tips on either what that code is so i can do more research or if i am missing anything else.

i contacted dealerships and they refuse to help even with advice because of liability and asked me to come in, and quoted me $200-600 for a diagnosis. please help!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's best to have a scan tool that can access the air bag system when working on these kinds of problems. That said, you can access self-diagnostic codes by pressing the driver's door lamp switch in the proper pattern and reading the flash codes. All that info is in the factory service manual, SRS section, starting on page 19. You can access the FSM at NICO Club's website for free.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

An airbag code *13* means the airbag circuit is shorted or grounded. Your replacement airbag control module may be defective. Follow SMJ's recommendation as posted above.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Keep in mind a company called SafetyRestore.com. They can repair or reset air bag components and often a lot cheaper than getting a new part.


----------

